# Water leak, timing chain, airfilter...hmm what else?



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

I just bought an S13 hatch with low miles with a couple probs. I notice the rear taillights are leaking water. I read on 240sx.org that to fix it you use glass-setting butyl rubber to seal it up. I bought some that's 3/8" is that too big? should I use 5/16? Also, there's a badass knock from the front of the motor when warm, but goes away *entirely* when you give it throttle. Is this the timing chain getting slack? I pulled the V/C off and nothing was loose. And finally, air filter wise has anybody had any problems running an oiled element airfilter? Does it mess up the MAFS? Should I even bother looking for a dry element? 

thanks a bunch


----------

